

"Apple Hates and Fears Facebook" - Source - uptown
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-hates-and-fears-facebook-says-insider-2011-3

======
farlington
It's unclear why they haven't integrated Facebook with their iOS apps, but
iMovie and iPhoto both have pretty good Facebook integration. Apple wanted to
launch Ping with Facebook Connect, but Facebook shut it down. Whether Apple
'hates and fears' Facebook, they haven't shied from integrating it with their
Mac products.

Also, who (or what?) exactly is doing this hating and fearing? Management?
Marketing? The webkit team? Accounts payable?

------
michaelpinto
That shows that they really understand Facebook — and with mypsace out of the
way I can see how Facebook can do their own version of iTunes and have a good
go at it.

